# oh no my baby got hurt :(



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

about an hour ago my friend came round to visit as her dad was doing a repair for me
we were out sitting in the back and she picked up my wee guy romeo for cuddles she was loving on him cause hes just so cute but he wanted to join in with zac and honey playing but as my friend whent to put him down he jumped out of her hands and landed on his side on the grass 
he was yelping and crying for ages and my friend got so upset i didnt know what he had hurt i was so worried 

hes walking ok so thought its not his legs but when i tried to pick him up he yelped again then i touched his mouth he yelped i gave him a treat to see if his mouth had been hurt but he is eating ok he seemed to be yelping wherever we touched dont know if hi just got a fright he is sleeping in his bed at the moment hope he is ok when he wakes up

my friend is so upset and keeps phoning me to see if hes ok 

hope my wee guy feels better when he wakens up


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh no, poor Romeo! They are so wiggly and quick. It was an accident, but still so upsetting. I bet he bruised his little ribs when he fell on his side. Hopefully he'll be better when he wakes up. If he is still sore or crying when he wakes up, I'd call the vet.

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

i'm so sorry this happened. get well soon Romeo. sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope His ok. 
I think he was just scared. And notice the attention he got and started acting. When he wakes up tray to be normal with him. And see if he is still in pain. If so take him the vet.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys i will see how he is when he wakens i feel so sorry for him hes so small and fragile hope hes ok


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww hope hes ok xx


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh no, you must have been terrified. And your poor friend must feel so bad. He'll probably be back to 100% when he wakes up. They're tougher than we give them credit for


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Mandy..How is your little man doing?.....I hope he's feeling better now...

It's happened to me the other day with MoJie....He jumped right out of my arms and was crying so loud for a min, but he's ok now.......I was so scared ..


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

he woke up and was still crying hes just went back to sleep again if hes still like this in the morning i will take him to the vet x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> he woke up and was still crying hes just went back to sleep again if hes still like this in the morning i will take him to the vet x


If he were mine and he was still in pain after what might have been a considerable fall, I'd call the vet now and take him in. Or at the very least ring and have a chat with the nurse on duty. He's your dog though so it's up to you...He is only a small pup though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no Mandy. I'm so sorry to hear about Romeo getting hurt. I hope he is feeling better soon. Maybe after a good rest he'll be okay. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> If he were mine and he was still in pain after what must have been a considerable fall, I'd call the vet now and take him in. Or at the very least ring and have a chat with the nurse on duty. He's your dog though so it's up to you...He is only a small pup though.


yeah im just off the phone to the out of hours vet
they said he might just be bruised and frightened i ve to see how he is later and if hes any worse ive to call back if hes not better in the morning ive to bring him in first thing


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i was just looking at the photos you posted,i'm so sorry for you i do hope he's ok x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

hope he is OK. I think I would have called the vets straight away. I am lucky as I have a friend who is a nurse so she is always dead helpful too. 

Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Aww, poor little guy! I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## *gillian* (Jan 31, 2009)

hope hes ok my vet would have told me to bring him straight over carnt understand your vet saying bring him morning if hes no better just to be on the safeside i would take him straight over for peace of mind ps take him over before tonight as prices may go up as my vets consultation doubles after 7.0 clock good luck


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope he hasnt cracked a rib or his jaw........im worrying now!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

romeoooo!!!!  no yelpings! be a strong boy!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. It's so upsetting when they get hurt, they are so small! I agree with the others, see how he does when he wakes up and if he still seems in pain, take him to the vet. Or at least give your vet a call.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

This happened with Tilly once. It's awfully scary. And what's worse is when they yelp and look at you like "why did you hurt me?" as if you intended for them to squirm out of your hands. 

I felt so bad afterwards. 

I think the bruised ribs theory might be true, but he might also just be really afraid. I'd wait till he woke up, and as others have said, if he's still yelping when you touch him, take him to the vet. They'll probably want to do x-rays to make sure nothing is broken.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Mandy, I just saw this, I'm so sorry. Poor baby and poor Mommy. I've had a couple of scares like that also. It freaks them out pretty badly. Please update when you can. You're a good Mom, you'll know if you need to take him to the vet or not. Trust your instincts. So sorry poor Romeo.:foxes15:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

There is nothing scarier than watching a tiny Chi take a fall.
I get sick just thinking about the issue I had with Lola.
She's fine, and I'm sure Romeo will be fine too, hopefully just a little sore
and scared.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

UPDATE GUYS
JUST BACK FROM THE OUT OF HOURS VET HE WOKE UP AND SEEMED WORSE SO I CALLED THEM BACK AND ASKED IF THEY COULD SEE HIM THEY SAID YES BUT IT WOULD COST £120 and i said i dont care cause at that point i was feeling sick with worry i thought it was something wrong with his brain as he was holding his head to the side so rushed down with him 
they done all the necessary tests and said he was fine neurologically 
but he has damaged the soft tissue in his neck and the vet said it will be very painfull for the next few days poor guy he just had a morphine injection so hes a bit groggy at the moment also had an injection of meloxicam so hes sleeping at the moment

i have to give him 3 drops of metacam daily till the pain leaves i feel so sorry for my baby all in it cost £150 but im just glad hes not in as much pain xxx


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh dear,

Well, my Carlos had a neck problem at one time. He was in such pain
due to a strain. It was just like with humans - an annoying pain while it healed.

They gave him meds to keep him comfortable though the worst of it, and he
was good as new, shortly.

Romeo will be fine. Morphine makes you forget you ever even had pain.
(I had surgery on my arm, and they gave it to me for the first few days after.
It was amazing how much I hurt, and how much it stopped immediatly).

He'll be up and going and have forgotten all about this soon !


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> UPDATE GUYS
> JUST BACK FROM THE OUT OF HOURS VET HE WOKE UP AND SEEMED WORSE SO I CALLED THEM BACK AND ASKED IF THEY COULD SEE HIM THEY SAID YES BUT IT WOULD COST £120 and i said i dont care cause at that point i was feeling sick with worry i thought it was something wrong with his brain as he was holding his head to the side so rushed down with him
> they done all the necessary tests and said he was fine neurologically
> but he has damaged the soft tissue in his neck and the vet said it will be very painfull for the next few days poor guy he just had a morphine injection so hes a bit groggy at the moment also had an injection of meloxicam so hes sleeping at the moment
> ...


Ow Mandy I'm so sorry to hear that. But at least now you know whats happening and I'm glad it something that can be gone in a few days than having surgery. 

Kiss baby Romeo from me, Chico and Lilly. We love you and hope your pain goes away fast little man. You are in our thought and prayers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh gosh Mandy. I am so so sorry. I'm glad you took him in to be seen. What a terrible ordeal for the poor little guy. I hope he has a speedy recovery, and I know you will take the very best care of him. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Aww poor little thing, I hope he is better soon


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww poor baby Romeo. I am glad you took him in, I was worried about him, I worried he may have cracked a rib and I am glad that is not the case. Hang in there, he will bounce back in no time.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, Mandy! Poor little Romeo. Thank God it wasn't anything with his brain! Little guy needs lots of kisses for the next couple days to get him all healed up


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

poor chibaby  wishing him better soon xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks everyone for all the well wishes xx


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Im Glad it wasnt anything to serious! These little dogs are such bravehearts, i had Munch on the Table yesterday clipping his nails and he jumped off, luckily he didnt hurt himself but they do make you worry! i also caught him eating a Ciggarette end, im not sure how he got that!

Anyway im glad it was nothing serious hope he gets better real quick!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> UPDATE GUYS
> JUST BACK FROM THE OUT OF HOURS VET HE WOKE UP AND SEEMED WORSE SO I CALLED THEM BACK AND ASKED IF THEY COULD SEE HIM THEY SAID YES BUT IT WOULD COST £120 and i said i dont care cause at that point i was feeling sick with worry i thought it was something wrong with his brain as he was holding his head to the side so rushed down with him
> they done all the necessary tests and said he was fine neurologically
> but he has damaged the soft tissue in his neck and the vet said it will be very painfull for the next few days poor guy he just had a morphine injection so hes a bit groggy at the moment also had an injection of meloxicam so hes sleeping at the moment
> ...


Glad to hear there was nothing neurologically wrong with him poor fella. Will your puppy insurance cover this?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> glad to hear there was nothing neurologically wrong with him poor fella. Will your puppy insurance cover this?


no silly me i never got round to filling out the form i got from his breeder 
wake up call i will be getting pet insurance for him asap x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The breeder should have sold him with insurance. It costs breeders nothing Mandy, all mine go with insurance and are covered from the minute they leave my house. Its called Petplan breeders insurance, a quick phone call or we can do it online and a policy number is given instantly and you don't need to fill in any forms.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Get better soon Romeo! We were so worried about you. I'm so glad it's nothing serious. Hugs to you Mandy and Romeo!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

brodysmom said:


> get better soon romeo! We were so worried about you. I'm so glad it's nothing serious. Hugs to you mandy and romeo!!
> 
> Brodysmom


thanks tracy hes sleeping now he took some water out of a syringe there poor wee soul


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hes all of a sudden come to life and had a burst of energy hes wanting to play now dont know if i should let him in case he gets hurt again
funny wee guy lol
vet says he will sleep lol i dont think so hehehe


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Mandy, we are sending you lots of hugs and love. Good mommies always know what is best for our babies. Glad it's not too serious. Poor Little Romeo. 
Lots of lovin coming his way I'm sure!!!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Aww bless him  I hope he's better when he wakes up! I bet it was pretty sore on one side hence all the yelping (just like if we fell over). I'd check him over again when he wakes up and if he's no better take him to the vets. A lot of it could of been shock though, they tend to panic and get wound up pretty quickly so hopefully it wasn't actually to sore and painful  

Wishing your little man well


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Just read through the thread, glad he's feeling better


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww I hope he will be okay ..


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

he seems back to his cheeky self this morning 
BUT he didnt sleep at all well last night cried all night think maybe cause he slept most of the day yesterday he wanted out to play so every time i put him in his crate he squealed so much and wouldent stop
then when i tried taking him into bed he wanted to jump about and play 
im so so tired his morning with this little guy but glad hes not in pain anymore x


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> he seems back to his cheeky self this morning
> BUT he didnt sleep at all well last night cried all night think maybe cause he slept most of the day yesterday he wanted out to play so every time i put him in his crate he squealed so much and wouldent stop
> then when i tried taking him into bed he wanted to jump about and play
> im so so tired his morning with this little guy but glad hes not in pain anymore x


Aww bless him! And you too lol, I bet you're shattered  I'm so glad he's better this morning  Try and get a nap in this afternoon (if you can)


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're so glad to hear Romeo is okay today. Bella and I send hugs to Romeo.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am soooo glad he is doing good.That would be very scary.We have had ours do that but luckily they did not get hurt.It just scared them and us good.We will be praying for him.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats good news!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Good news to hear is is feeling better! Hugs and more hugs!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

glad he's feeling better.....guess those are some good painkillers then, if he's up to playing...you're right, best to keep him resting.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys lets hope he sleeps better tonight xx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Mandy, I hope Romeo feels better when he wakes up. How scary it has been for you. 
I'm glad the pain meds are helping. He will be back to his puppy self in no time.
Give him a kiss for me! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Mandy, I hope Romeo feels better when he wakes up. How scary it has been for you.
> I'm glad the pain meds are helping. He will be back to his puppy self in no time.
> Give him a kiss for me! Keep us posted!!


thanks lisa 
hes been much better today but is still giving out a wee yelp now and again poor wee guy yeah think the pain meds are working i will give him a big kiss from his aunty lisa xxxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> thanks lisa
> hes been much better today but is still giving out a wee yelp now and again poor wee guy yeah think the pain meds are working i will give him a big kiss from his aunty lisa xxxx



Awww...thanks Mandy. Make it a BIG kiss!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Awww...thanks Mandy. Make it a BIG kiss!


hes just gave you one right back xxxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol! Thank you my little Romeo.


----------

